# What % of embryos survive defrosting?



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

We have 2 frosties and starting to now think about FET but wondering what % survive the thawing?      I am quite terrified of going ahead with this a sscared I am setting myself up for heartbreak - while they are frosties they are still with me and if I thaw them and I loose them, well - hope it makes sense my fears and I dont upset anyone.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there 

On average it's around 70% or so that survive the thaw but hopefully both of yours will make it 

We had 4 frosties from our 1st IVF and used them through 2 FETs.  We thawed 2 on 1st FET and both survived, we thawed the remaining 2 for the 2nd FET and one survived.

Lots of luck to you 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi

I think it depends on the clinic and the method they use for freezing, our clinc has quite a high rate as they are using the new method.

We only had two and although they both degraded a bit on thaw they were both ok for transfer.

Would ask the nurses at you clinic they will give you a better idea

Good luck
Jules


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Mrs Nikki  

I am pretty sure we were in contact from july / august time 08 as thats when we both got pregnant.  Are we crazy to do this again?  Does it feel like you are more desperate this time as you want siblings for your babies?  It feels much harder this time to me, planning FET later this month, my boy is 9 months old.

I havent asked my clinic for stats, we beat the odds last time, so I guess for me I see it as the same, although still having positive days and harder ones.

Good luck


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi

Mine was frozen using the old method and they gave me a 40-50% chance of it surviving. But if its the new method, think they call it rapid freezing, then they said 70%.

Good luck!

x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks ladies, think I will call my clinic Monday to go through a few things.

Sabah sweetie keep me up to date with how you go - are you more nervous this time round?      I kind of do but in a very different way to before with past tx's.


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Mrs Nikki,

I had a failed Fresh with 2, then first 2 that they defrosted survived the defrost and I got Katie and in Dec the 1st one they defrosted was fine and used, BFN but i had an outbrake of gal stones the day after transfer so i think thats why it was a BFN due to all the pain my body was under.


Just about to try again  

Wish you lots of


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Ckhayes sending you tons of positive vobes your ways sweetie x


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

You too


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks everyone x


----------



## louise85 (Dec 17, 2003)

I had 7 frozen d5 blasts. Last month I tried a FET, the 1st 2 didn't survive the thaw   so they had top use another straw with 2 blasts. Both survived but they were not great quality, BFN for me  

I'm trying FET again this cycle, I have 3 left frozen together so I'm hoping for at least 1 perfect blast  

GL xxxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

So sorry Louise, thank you for taking the time reply x


----------

